# From us to you, Pineview with pics



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

(DISCLAIMER: with all of the drama in the fishing trip reports, I will try to make this short and sweet so you can get back to watching the unfolding!)

McFishin, Puddles and myself decided to hit the View today, gray skies and all. Met up in Mountain Green and headed over traper's. Boat was in the water by 9:00 am, launched from cemetary point and pretty much stayed in that area. My first cast, 4in. gulp worm- FISH ON!! thought it was going to be hot for me all day(except that was the only hook up I got!) Great size to the smallies this year, all those stunted perch are paying off. Puddles was next, and next and next and next again. This guy was on fire today, all smallies on a jointed firetiger rapala.

Storm moved in hot and heavy- high tailed it to what McFishin calls party cove to try to seek refuge from the wind and rain. Good thing we brought our little trooper Puddles to start us a fire! BBRRR!!

30 min later the storm was gone and back to fishing we went and boy are we glad. The pay off was about to bite. Mcfishing casting a "tiny tiger" jointed rapala hollered out "Hey Matty (that's me) I got a smallie way bigger than yours. Now all sexual references aside, I thought he was joking. Looked up in the front of the boat just in time for Mcfishin to change his mind. "It's a musky!!!" This sent Puddles and I scrambling to help, Puddles grabbed the net and I started moving potential sharp objects out of the way of the line. Now Mcfishin is a pretty big guy as you can see, look at the tools pic to see the MEGA-ROD he was using (5 ft. ultra-ultra light!) What a stud. Fish to the boat in just a couple of minutes. It went 42 inches and I know the pic with the tape looks more like 41 but I promise he curled up right when I snapped the shot. Wanted to get him back in the water and didn't take time to look at how the pics came out until he was saftely on his way back.

SO MUCH FOR MAKING THIS SHORT AND SWEET! HERE ENJOY SOME PICS.[attachment=10:rawm8rkk]resizedmap.jpg[/attachment:rawm8rkk][attachment=9:rawm8rkk]resizefirstcast.jpg[/attachment:rawm8rkk][attachment=8:rawm8rkk]resizepoo.jpg[/attachment:rawm8rkk][attachment=7:rawm8rkk]resizepuddles.jpg[/attachment:rawm8rkk][attachment=6:rawm8rkk]resizepuddlesagain.jpg[/attachment:rawm8rkk][attachment=5:rawm8rkk]resizeonfire.jpg[/attachment:rawm8rkk][attachment=4:rawm8rkk]resizetakeshelter.jpg[/attachment:rawm8rkk][attachment=3:rawm8rkk]resizethepayoff.jpg[/attachment:rawm8rkk][attachment=2:rawm8rkk]resizetape.jpg[/attachment:rawm8rkk][attachment=1:rawm8rkk]resizetools.jpg[/attachment:rawm8rkk][attachment=0:rawm8rkk]resizehandsout.jpg[/attachment:rawm8rkk]


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

:shock: :shock: :shock: 

Abrasions... *\-\* *\-\* ....Gawd, that hurt sooooo good.!!!  

Good report !!  .......


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

That's **** awsome. Man two in one year for your crew :shock: . Thanks for the report. and keep on keepin on.


----------



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

Pineview has treated you very well, it could be the best warm water fishery in utah.
I need to get up there this year!!
By the way awesome fish, pictures and report!


----------



## percheye (Jan 15, 2008)

Nice fish, that musky looked like it had some girth to it. I would love to catch one of thoes.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Now that's a good report. Good on ya. Glad to hear about the smallies. Need to get out there.  
Leaky


----------



## Puddles (Nov 28, 2007)

Great report and pics Poops. Thats one hell of a first musky for the Capt. good on ya Mcfishin. Those were great smallies today lots of fun. To bad you 2 have to work tomorrow, looks like Im rollin solo.


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

Nice Fish guys .


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Thank you for the good report.

Props to McFishin for landing that nice muskie on an ultra-ultra light rod.

Those smallies were really nice, too. 

Good job guys.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

As always, a great report from the Poo Puddles gang!!! Thanks for all the good info and pics. I got excited and told my wife when I saw this thread and then proceeded to show her the TM pics!!


----------



## McFishin (Dec 24, 2007)

what a great day! This month has been full of firsts for me. on our pellican trip I caught my first bass on a fly rod, then my first top water bass(also on a fly rod) and now my first musky! I should also point out that it was the biggest fish of my life. I wish we would have had a video going when we where trying to land that monster. That thing was pulling like a tractor. I was following it around the boat trying not to piss it off because it could have stripped my real on a whim.puddles was manning the net and poo-pie was holding on to puddles to keep him from falling off the rear deck because he underestimated the weight of the beast. Meanwhile I'm yelling don't let him out of the net!!! The thing was so massive(not to brag) that every time it would flip its tail it would almost flip out of the net( ah what the h**L I'm going to brag). THAT FISH WAS HUGE!! Thanks for a great day guys, lets do it again soon.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice report guys! Lucky you guys get out fishing alot more than I do and I am jealous especially of that beast! You caught it on an ultralight? WOW! To top it off all of you had shirts on, there are a few that will not like that you know Zim and the girls....


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

Sweet fish, thanks for the report... I needs to catch me sum them there fish....


----------

